# Car Insurance Toronto



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering why car insurance is so high in Toronto. I ran an online check, Kanetix, just to get an idea and came back at around 5.5k. This was for a similar type car to the one I drive in Oz, but this quote is over 5x as much.

I do understand calling a company or broker, would provide a better quote.
Does Canada take into account years of driving experience from the UK or Oz, no claims bonus, past history?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering why car insurance is so high in Toronto. I ran an online check, Kanetix, just to get an idea and came back at around 5.5k. This was for a similar type car to the one I drive in Oz, but this quote is over 5x as much.
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with 'Canada' and everything to do with insurance companies themselves. Some will, others won't.

For those that don't, you will be considered a new driver with no experience. 

Also keep in mind that you will have no experience driving in our winters, no experience with our driving laws, and no experience driving on the right side of the road while sitting in the left side of the car. 

And insurance companies take into account where one lives (areas with a lot of accidents will result in higher rates), what kind of car one drives, what the car will be used for, how much it will be driven, etc.


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

evets said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering why car insurance is so high in Toronto. I ran an online check, Kanetix, just to get an idea and came back at around 5.5k. This was for a similar type car to the one I drive in Oz, but this quote is over 5x as much.
> 
> ...


In my limited research so far, if you can get a letter from each of your previous uk insurers (six or so) stating factors such as years of no claims etc and also get an drivers abstract from dvla then that supposedly / hopefully meant to help reduce your premiums..


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

There is also certain insurers who are meant to at least recognize uk driving history..
TD insurance i think, I'll look up my info and reply again later.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Alcat2016 said:


> There is also certain insurers who are meant to at least recognize uk driving history..
> TD insurance i think, I'll look up my info and reply again later.


Cool thanks for the update, appreciated.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Alcat2016 said:


> There is also certain insurers who are meant to at least recognize uk driving history..
> TD insurance i think, I'll look up my info and reply again later.


Just to put this in perspective, help/recognize means a couple of hundred off, not thousands... It's expensive to insure a car in Ontario, Toronto worse.


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Just to put this in perspective, help/recognize means a couple of hundred off, not thousands... It's expensive to insure a car in Ontario, Toronto worse.


Yeah, unfortunately we are expecting to pay high premiums for a few years... Any help / reduction by giving letters/proof from previous uk insurers is better than nothing..


----------



## Fayvir (Aug 21, 2015)

Did you try using a broker?
They can usually help you find a cheaper plan for you, depending on your circumstances.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Fayvir said:


> Did you try using a broker?
> They can usually help you find a cheaper plan for you, depending on your circumstances.


No, not yet, I am not in Canada at present. Just looking into things at the moment to get ideas.


----------



## Stevecollett (Apr 4, 2016)

where you live will make a significant difference. Just in the Greater Toronto Area, premiums differ vastly. For example when I first arrived here I got a quote at an address in Brampton which was double of that when my address changed to Oakville. In most cases, I believe that you'll be considered a new driver but I believe there are cases where previous experience can be factored in but not sure how to figure that one out. Good luck.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Stevecollett said:


> where you live will make a significant difference. Just in the Greater Toronto Area, premiums differ vastly. For example when I first arrived here I got a quote at an address in Brampton which was double of that when my address changed to Oakville. In most cases, I believe that you'll be considered a new driver but I believe there are cases where previous experience can be factored in but not sure how to figure that one out. Good luck.


Thanks Steve, the area I would most likely be in to start with would be Mississauga.


----------

